# Does anyone use the "Notes" feature on the homepage?



## Larsenv (Apr 3, 2018)

I see this on the homepage, does anyone actually use this? I don't understand the point of having a space to store notes on a gaming forum's homepage

like @Seriel uses Google Keep for notes last time I was talking to her about it

EDIT: I should've posted this in the "site discussion" forum


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Apr 3, 2018)

Is send nudes note allowed?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 3, 2018)

I use it to artifically extend the size of my homepage so my layout makes sense


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Is send nudes note allowed?


Only you can see it. So yes.


Larsenv said:


> I see this on the homepage, does anyone actually use this? I don't understand the point of having a space to store notes on a gaming forum's homepage
> 
> like @Seriel uses Google Keep for notes last time I was talking to her about it
> 
> EDIT: I should've posted this in the "site discussion" forum


Some people use it to put pics of their waifu after they figured out you can put pictures there.
I don't use it so I disabled it. It was just taking up space.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2018)

I do


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2018)

Apparently, I disabled mine a while back, but this is what I had written down since 2016:


----------



## migles (Apr 3, 2018)

i use it to store links of cool threads, or threads that interest me to remind me to visit later (and being a shortcut for good threads)


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Only you can see it. So yes.
> 
> Some people use it to put pics of their waifu after they figured out you can put pictures there.
> I don't use it so I disabled it. It was just taking up space.


----------



## migles (Apr 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


>


you can do that??? damn, that's really cool!

sadly i don't have a waifu :C


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 3, 2018)

migles said:


> you can do that??? damn, that's really cool!
> 
> sadly i don't have a waifu :C


Looks like you have Mei


----------



## Depravo (Apr 3, 2018)

Mine has always said this


----------



## migles (Apr 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Looks like you have Mei


she lied to me :C i tought she was like 22, but she is actually 31, i can't waifu someone who lies about it's age :C


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 3, 2018)

migles said:


> she lied to me :C i tought she was like 22, but she is actually 31, i can't waifu someone who lies about it's age :C


Welp time to find some honest waifus




Depravo said:


> Mine has always said this


mung beans


----------



## Navonod (Apr 3, 2018)

I also use it to save important links that I may need later.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I also use it to save important links that I may need later.


I put them in my dropbox or add them to my bookmarks. I just trust that more.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 3, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I put them in my dropbox or add them to my bookmarks. I just trust that more.


I only save gbatemp links here. My other links are bookmarked.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 3, 2018)

@Shadowfied now only if you can have this in your notes. Least this would animate and move, send you text messages too.


----------



## Chary (Apr 3, 2018)

I think it's a really cute feature. I used to save news links in there, but I eventually disabled it, because it didn't mesh well with the way I customized the portal to look for my browser.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it bad that i literally never noticed that feature even 1 year after being in here? I for real never really noticed it before, not even kidding.


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 3, 2018)

I see this on the homepage, does anyone actually use this? I don't understand the point of having a space to store notes on a gaming forum's homepage

like @Seriel uses Google Keep for notes last time I was talking to her about it

EDIT: I should've posted this in the "site discussion" forum


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah it's pretty handy.


Spoiler


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I only save gbatemp links here. My other links are bookmarked.


Oh, I don't really save GBAtemp links. I just watch the threads if I'm interested in them and otherwise trust the search function and Google search to find it for me if I need it again later.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 3, 2018)

I hid a link inside the innocent face. Only someone who managed to hack my account would probably overlook that, but if they do actually click it, they will be trolled.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 4, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Oh, I don't really save GBAtemp links. I just watch the threads if I'm interested in them and otherwise trust the search function and Google search to find it for me if I need it again later.


Yeah. I'm to lazy to search for it again. If I like it I note pad it. Way easier that way.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 4, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Shadowfied now only if you can have this in your notes. Least this would animate and move, send you text messages too.


Ah, the waifu box...perhaps mans saddest invention


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been using it since the beginning to store this very useful note.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I've been using it since the beginning to store this very useful note.
> View attachment 119508


The burning question is: where does that link lead to? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ry755 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah, this is what I have in mine:

It's the Burger King Foot Lettuce meme in binary


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> The burning question is: where does that link lead to? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


It's not a link, just an underline.


----------

